# A couple I started, but not for me



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's a couple I started this weekend that are part of two seperate trades. I think the future recipients will know who they are. I just figured I'd show you the progress.



















And some decals to go on them, and then some.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Decals*

Nice decal sheet... do you have a source?

Sorry the cars were nice also!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I designed and printed them. The only problem is that they are printed with an inkjet printer on clear waterslide decal sheet, so they are kind of translucent and only work well on white or light color cars.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Mic, you might try this, it's a pain in the butt, but it works fairly well.

When I print decals I usually have a few projects I'm printing them for. So, try to color match the paint the best you can and and make that the bacground color on the decals for that car. Then print on a white background. Now trim the decal as close as possible and if you have your colors matched it should be unnoticable.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*The Chevelle is decaled...Needs clearcoat*

The Chevelle is all decaled. If I can finish clearcoating it today it can go out tomorrow, but it will porbably go out Tuesday.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice cars!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeahhh.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Really nice looking Chevelle. 

Modeled after a 1:1 car? Is there a story behind it?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that chevelle kicks butt, great work.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Decals*

I am familiar with inkjet decals, would you be willing to share the source file?

One solution I have found is to print two copies of the decals. I then apply the first copy and use them as a guide to paint a white overcoat. I then apply the second copy over the white painted first copy to get the full effect of the decal.




micyou03 said:


> I designed and printed them. The only problem is that they are printed with an inkjet printer on clear waterslide decal sheet, so they are kind of translucent and only work well on white or light color cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions for the decals. The decals were created with Broderbund Print Shop.

Here are some pics of the Chevelle completed.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is Sweet! Your decals look very cool also. Vroooooooooom baby, vroooooooooom! Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch....Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! That's a tight job Mike. Tape lines so straight, decals so evenly spaced. Leaves me drooling!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*but Mic...*

Let's see the Vega all finished up too!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*very sweet chevelle mike!!*

i like the color combination!!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll keep you posted on the Vega.

Its going to look pretty close to this one I did a while back. Same colors even, just a few differences.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow that car looks familar!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

very nice looking Chevelle


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

bumpercar88 said:


> Wow that car looks familar!


Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think the Vega I'm working on is going to be nicer than the one shown.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

LeeRoy98 said:


> One solution I have found is to print two copies of the decals. I then apply the first copy and use them as a guide to paint a white overcoat. I then apply the second copy over the white painted first copy to get the full effect of the decal.


I've been thinking about this, and I wonder if my printer would track close enough to: Print the decals. Then paint the decals white, and then print the decals again over the white.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I am familiar with inkjet decals, would you be willing to share the source file?
> 
> One solution I have found is to print two copies of the decals. I then apply the first copy and use them as a guide to paint a white overcoat. I then apply the second copy over the white painted first copy to get the full effect of the decal.


Please post up some pics/intel on your process!

I'm sure that I'm not the only one who would like a looksee. :wave:


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I wonder if my printer would track close enough to: Print the decals. Then paint the decals white, and then print the decals again over the white.


Problem I have is finding a printer that actually prints white. I've experimented with doing it a couple different ways now and the best and easiest way I've found is to match the background to the car color and print it on white decal paper. Then you can trim close to the decal you want and not come out with white edges.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Problem I have is finding a printer that actually prints white. I've experimented with doing it a couple different ways now and the best and easiest way I've found is to match the background to the car color and print it on white decal paper. Then you can trim close to the decal you want and not come out with white edges.



I will try this someday too, but I have like 8 sheets of clear paper to use up first. 

I am planning on trying the two decal method tonight. If I do, and it works for me, I'll post pictures of the process.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, I did the LeeRoy98 two decal method and it worked great for me. First I applied an ink-jet decal to the car.










Then I Future dipped the car. The next night I painted two coats of whit over the decal.










I let the paint dry for about an hour and then applied the decal.










Three more coats of Future and the car wil be done and I will post pictures of the whole car.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Also the state of the Vega Modified*

Here is where the Vega modified is. Tomorrow I will probably attach the bumpers and decal it if I'm not too tired.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bill I posted the pictures you asked about.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I need decals for dummies!*



micyou03 said:


> Bill I posted the pictures you asked about.


Thanx Mic. Pictures are worth a thousand words.

Amazing results.

The total effect is striking! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Micyou03, not a lot of time for hobbies right now. That is exactly what I was doing! I appreciate your showing it to all.



micyou03 said:


> OK, I did the LeeRoy98 two decal method and it worked great for me. First I applied an ink-jet decal to the car.
> 
> 
> Then I Future dipped the car. The next night I painted two coats of whit over the decal.
> ...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mic - thanks for the pics of decals.. i never thought of that and i will try it!! 

and also thanks leeroy on this too!

thanks
wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I never thought of it either until LeeRoy98 mentioned it. I think it's brilliant.

I was thinking about making outlines and painting the face of the numbers, but I never thought of this. I like it!!!


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mic 
the chevelle looks great!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*More progress on the Vega*

Thanks Hellon...

I made more progress on the Vega. I hope I don't lose any of the decals when I dip.










Hopefully I will get the pipes and nerfs on tomorrow night.

I'm getting tired though. I may just go to bed early tomorrow.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> OK, I did the LeeRoy98 two decal method and it worked great for me. First I applied an ink-jet decal to the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with the Future dip thing. Is this like using clear coat? Thanks in advance from a HT newbie.

Bob


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bob - 

future floor wax is what we use for clear coat. you can buy them in grocery store. i would put a half of bottle into a small tupperware with lid and i would dip the body or leave it in for like 30 sec or little longer and pull it out and let it dry it will give it a nice shine. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yeah, yeah I know lots of questions from the Newbie.*



WesJY said:


> bob -
> 
> future floor wax is what we use for clear coat. you can buy them in grocery store. i would put a half of bottle into a small tupperware with lid and i would dip the body or leave it in for like 30 sec or little longer and pull it out and let it dry it will give it a nice shine.
> 
> Wes


Thanks for the quick reply Wes. Will try this when I get back from Vegas this weekend. 

I have just put some water slide decals on a Herbie bug tonight and always let them set for 24 hours before clear coating. So this Future dip thingy sounds a lot easier. Will this Future floor wax treatment be O.K. on bodies with decals? How long do you wait aprox. for the future to dry? Does this work on clean plastic colored bodies? Painted bodies?

Wish I would have joined HT a long, long time ago. I really appreciate all the cool info on here that people post. I am just amazed at how people here get along and share what they know. 

Thanks, Bob (future "Future" floor wax user)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Wes. Will try this when I get back from Vegas this weekend.
> 
> I have just put some water slide decals on a Herbie bug tonight and always let them set for 24 hours before clear coating. So this Future dip thingy sounds a lot easier. Will this Future floor wax treatment be O.K. on bodies with decals? How long do you wait aprox. for the future to dry? Does this work on clean plastic colored bodies? Painted bodies?
> 
> ...


what i do .. when i paint the bodies i would leave it to dry for 24 hrs or more and i do decals on the bodies i would wait another 24 hrs or more then i would put it in the tupperware for 30 sec or longer then pull it out with a stick then let it dry and sometimes i would do it again for more shine.. 

hope this helps? i m sure someone will post it and explain more.. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

WesJY said:


> bob -
> 
> future floor wax is what we use for clear coat. you can buy them in grocery store. i would put a half of bottle into a small tupperware with lid and i would dip the body or leave it in for like 30 sec or little longer and pull it out and let it dry it will give it a nice shine.
> 
> Wes


Wes,

I dip it fast and do like three dips. If you leave it in too long on the first dip the decals float out of position and if you leave it in on 2nd 3rd 4th dips it softens the first layers and your clearcoat won't gety any thicker. 

I actually dip my finished cars if I want to remove or move a decal.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Wes,
> 
> I dip it fast and do like three dips. If you leave it in too long on the first dip the decals float out of position and if you leave it in on 2nd 3rd 4th dips it softens the first layers and your clearcoat won't gety any thicker.
> 
> I actually dip my finished cars if I want to remove or move a decal.


do you dip the finished painted body then apply decal on it? i dont do that and i never see decals coming off.. i did leave it in there like a minute or 2 and pull it out with decals intact.. hmm we all do it different ways. i ll try your way and see.

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> ......snip* Wish I would have joined HT a long, long time ago. I really appreciate all the cool info on here that people post. I am just amazed at how people here get along and share what they know.
> 
> Thanks, Bob (future "Future" floor wax user)


Same here Bobzilla! It IS amazing.

I need all the help I can get! :tongue: 

Following this one closely as well.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Wes,
> 
> I dip it fast and do like three dips. If you leave it in too long on the first dip the decals float out of position and if you leave it in on 2nd 3rd 4th dips it softens the first layers and your clearcoat won't gety any thicker.
> 
> I actually dip my finished cars if I want to remove or move a decal.


Mic,

If you decals are set up properly and have dried good Future should not lift them unless you are leaving them in for 10 mins or more. The only time I have had a decal move on me was when I rushed it and did not let the decals dry overnight
By the way since Future is self leveling you can brush on the first coat and let it dry to seal the decal so whenyou dip it there will be no effect.

Shoot I have messed up on the final coats and been able to remove the future with amonia and a Q tio and not hurt the decal that was sealed this way.

Roger Corrie

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I never let the decals dry over night.

Roger,

Do you use a setting agent, or just water?


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

WesJY said:


> do you dip the finished painted body then apply decal on it? i dont do that and i never see decals coming off.. i did leave it in there like a minute or 2 and pull it out with decals intact.. hmm we all do it different ways. i ll try your way and see.
> 
> Wes


I've dipped for a coat before doing decals and done decals without dipping first. Never had a problem either way. But I do use Testors decal set either way. I also never let the body sitin Future, dip it in, pull it out and hang it up to dry.

I've also found that decal set will make the older decals I have lay down even after they curled up around the edges.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*kudos to Mike*

I am the lucky guy that got the Chevelle with Gulf colors, and its a beauty. Ill show it to BillH and MartyB soon, if they promise not to get drool over it!

Thanks again Mike. Your missing hub, a pair of wieghts for the Rabbit fronts, some wierd jacks tires, and a custom front are on their way to you.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Mike! Looking forward to seeing it.

Also looking forward to drilling your new ride from Mic with my new diecast ratrod wrecking ball! :devil:

Pay back for you and Larry tag teaming my defensless green Willy's roadster in turn 1 last year. 

We'll put Mic's finish to the test if you got the hair to put it on the track during practice. :thumbsup: 

I got two bucks that sez Mike wont even let me and Marty get near it! :tongue: 

......Probably a wise decision.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Vega almost done*

The Vega Modified is almost done, one or two more Future dips, then add the drivers side net and it will bo off. Here's a couple more pics.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Like usual, super detail Mic!

From where or what do the headers come from?

They look like a part that needs to be stocked in my Deuce factory.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They are from the Dash-Motorsports Super Modified. Jag Hobbies sells a Super modofied chrome kit for I think $7.99.


----------

